

Boy tries to rape mom, kills her, over Call of Duty ban - Shalle
http://www.destructoid.com/boy-tries-to-rape-mom-kills-her-over-call-of-duty-ban-253085.phtml
I saw an topic earlier about if more arms makes americans safer? I mean c'mon who gives an 11 year old a weapon? More guns = More bullets fired = More people dead. I feel like this is logic, is it just me or anyone else agree?
======
Shalle
Who gives a 11 year old a gun? I saw an thread on HN a couple days ago about
if arms save (american-)lives. In my mind this is the logic, more guns = more
bullets fired = more people dead. There are better ways to protect yourselves
than using guns people. Anyone else agree?

~~~
phaus
When I was 9 years old, I decided that I wanted to start saving my money up
for an air rifle. When I told my mother, she said that I'd have to wait until
I'm 16. That Christmas, my father bought me a .22 rifle. I guess there was a
lack of communication somewhere. From my 9th Christmas to the time I was an
adult, I was able to touch it about a dozen times. Whenever we weren't at a
firing range, it was locked in a safe that only my father had access to.

The 2nd amendment protects our right to bear arms, and nothing should infringe
upon that. However, when parents are so fucking stupid that they leave weapons
and ammunition out for their unattended children to play with, they should be
convicted of negligent homicide and sent to prison.

~~~
Shalle
I actually don't even know what that amendment is good for. I haven't seen a
gun in my life(except on cops) and I've managed to survive, feel safe. How
many pistols per citizen are required for US citizens to feel safe, how many
10's of thousands bio/chem,nuclear weapons is required for US to feel safe?

Let's see the question in reverse at what point does weapons become more
dangerous than protective for the society?

~~~
phaus
The 2nd amendment isn't important because our government is trying to enslave
us today. As a matter of fact, I don't know any sane person that thinks that
it is. But over a long period of time, maybe several decades or even several
centuries, it isn't unreasonable to think that our freedoms may(not will) have
eroded to the point where the only thing we have left to cling to is the right
to bear arms.

Realistically, if that did happen, we probably couldn't do much. But with
things like that, you gotta at least give it a shot.

My problem with gun control stems from the fact that it doesn't appear to work
very well.

